# Some SOB!!!



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I've had all kinds of issues this new year between coyotes and rye grass not coming up but this takes all! I went to check one of my pastures today and some SOB shot one of my heifer calves up on top of the hill from I'm assuming the damn road. This makes calf number 3 this year that I've loss due to something killing calves. I killed 11 coyotes over the course of the last 2 months and haven't had any more issues. So I guess tonight I'm gonna post up in the woods and might just solve this issue as well!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Do you think you're getting reprisal from a group upset that you're whacking the coyotes?
That would be my guess.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hope you catch that two legged varmint!!!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope you are successful hunting. Time to set up a game cam to two.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Got several cameras up now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Do you think you're getting reprisal from a group upset that you're whacking the coyotes?
> That would be my guess.


We do not get alot of PETA types in the Southeast....they think were savages :blink:.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Was she just shot and left to rot? No call for that.

Do you think it was someone spotlighting deer and shot the heifer?

JD, Mike is right about PETA in these parts. Two miles outside the city limits and they lose their bravado.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> So I guess tonight I'm gonna post up in the woods and might just solve this issue as well!


Sounds like me when some low life salted my hayfield with roofing nails. Part of me wanted to catch him, the logical side of me figured it was probably a good thing I didn't.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep they shot her right beside one of my hay wagons and left her. It was about 20 yards off the road and she was a black baldy weighing about 650lbs so it would be hard to mistake her for a deer. This is a smaller pasture where I keep my replacement heifers so I have Prime heifers in there can't be having them killed or any other livestock for that matter.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Some people are classless. Could have been some kids with no brain or somebody that dont get along with you. What time of day do you figure that it happened?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Like JD3430 said it could very well be that. I'd be careful who you tell about the 11 coyotes if anyone locally. Farm helper has killed 2 in the last few years here.

That really sucks that someone would do that. Game cameras here too.

Kinda reminds me of something that happened on my Uncles farm. My uncle is retired from the NC Wildlife now but used to be like second in command in NC. One night he heard shots being fired at about 2am and jumped in his clothes, grabbed his sidearm and away he went out the door and there's 3 drunk Marines, this was near Camp LeJeune, spotlighting and shooting at deer across one of his fields. He arrested them all right on the spot. I'm sure they were just out funning around but damn about 100 feet away was a big Wildlife commission sign in my uncles yard, not too smart. My uncles about 6'3" and hardass when it comes to his job, he didn't mess around and you didn't mess with him, he's a Korean war vet that nearly froze to death while in Korea.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

The neighbor by the pasture said he heard two gunshots around 11pm. There is only one bullet hole so I'm assuming they missed and shot at her again. I'm sure she never moved because she was eating out of the hay feeder when they shot her.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Unfortunately police wont help much. If it was a person forensic crews would have been there in minutes. Because its a heifer they dont give a shit. Pretty sad.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Got an excavator? I'd serve them some of my own justice if i found them if they did that to my animals. I don't believe in the justice system its all to benefit the criminals and the good guys get screwed.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Had someone come onto my property today while I wasn't there. They have decided to rip up my house yard on some lawn I've been trying to establish. Guarantee, I catch em, they won't be disrepecting anyone elses property ever. I have a front end loader, or a deep permanent river. Nothing rages me more than people with no respect for other's property, or cruelty to animals 

On another note, anyone know the npk analysis of a bod... I mean "organic" fertilizer??


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I had one guy screw me around so I saw him coming up the road and unfolded the wings on the cultivator. Took up the whole road and made him go in the ditch. He ended up on his roof. Problem solved lol.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately if my fathers right and after things tank you'll here a lot more of this except they'll cut some steaks out as well.

Dad says he remembers great grandfather saying twice during the depression he had a cow or two disappear only to find the remains after somebody butchered them right where they laid.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Unfortunately if my fathers right and after things tank you'll here a lot more of this except they'll cut some steaks out as well.
> 
> Dad says he remembers great grandfather saying twice during the depression he had a cow or two disappear only to find the remains after somebody butchered them right where they laid.


There are some other people who are thinking the way your father thinks.

I read an article last year that said there may come a time when we have to pen our cattle at night and turn them out in the day.

The shortage and price crunch is already coming into play. I was talking to a friend last night and we both have had people wanting to buy small calves to raise and process. We would get those requests a few times a year. Now it is 4 or 5 times a week.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Stupid city slickers will find out the hard way. There wont be luxury cars and 3 vacations a year those idiots will just be trying to avoid starvation. Beef went up over 1.50 in the grocery stores last week. Good luck paying for food soon. Thats why I grow most of mine. Because its healthy and because im cheap as hell lol.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

It always cracks me up when i see some of my neighbors driving two 30-40,000 dollar vehicles plus having a big fifth wheel camper motorcycles big screen tvs and redo the entire house when there was nothing wrong with it and are never home to enjoy it. But yet they have to carpool cause they can't afford gas to put in said 40,000 dollar vehicle and piss and moan cause they have to work and won't be able to retire or b!tch about food prices.....hmmm i wonder why. I live a simple plain life i spend money on stuff that'll make me money and or make life easier. I enjoyed milking cows and farming to much to retire.

Oh and i doubt people have enough ambition to shoot and butcher cows or other stock. Just too damn lazy and would expect the government to take care of them


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

My 8 year old boy was showing me a video game he downloaded on the iPad and is nuts about. Its called Minecraft. It thought it looked pretty harmless, but he showed where the game has a pen of sheep, and you are able to shoot the sheep in the pen. Thought that was odd! Makes me wonder if some dumb kids were taking a game to reality.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

My daughters, 10 & 13, spend way too much time on minecraft. They are always talking about slaughtering cattle or sheep. Really weird because both are very squeamish for farm girls. Does make ya wonder how today's kids would react if it ever came down to survival mode.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> Does make ya wonder how today's kids would react if it ever came down to survival mode.


I think most would be SOL, probably try to steal or rob their living.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

They would be knawing on their own limbs. Kids these days know squat about survival.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Too afraid to get dirty or do work....its pathetic. The weak will die and strong will survive


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

There is some big people that couldn't survive, most of our leaders.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Maybe that's what this country and world needs. Be a better place in the end


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Too afraid to get dirty or do work....its pathetic. The weak will die and strong will survive


No worries, we have a governing system in place that ensures the weak will get promoted, pampered and given things while the strong are taxed, penalized and worked for every dollar that can be squeezed out of them. 
"From each according to his ability, to each according to his need" Karl Marx


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> No worries, we have a governing system in place that ensures the weak will get promoted, pampered and given things while the strong are taxed, penalized and worked for every dollar that can be squeezed out of them.
> "From each according to his ability, to each according to his need" Karl Marx


Not trying to turn this into a boiler room discussion but if the government fails they won't survive and then we can finally get much needed change. Take away everthing people take for granted then they will appreciate it. Im ready


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Plus that's why i like milking cows...keep track of income spend it write it off don't pay taxes on it


----------

